# portage indiana haunt



## haunted hill (Sep 30, 2011)

there is a home haunt in portage in.Haunted Hills Hospital alot of professional props looking for people who want to go big


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not far from Valpo, Kouts actually. I have been looking for other haunters who go all out for Halloween in the area. Nice to know there are some out there.


----------



## haunted hill (Sep 30, 2011)

if your interested we still need good people most of the actors are highschool kids you can find us on face book haunted hills hospital


----------

